# Vlad (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought we had a thread on this, but maybe I just babbled about it on Hauntcast.

Anyways, here's a bunch of news about another Dracula origin flick called *Vlad*, not to be confused with the other Drac flick in development that is *Dracula Year Zero*.

http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2009/12/09/charlie-hunnam-vlad-dracula-movie/

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/34916/sons-anarchy-star-talks-about-his-vlad-script

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3i4a73f5d7451749a32145290c4ad5d282

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1563154/


----------

